# Offshore Trolling & Deep Dropping ~ 9/6/09



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">I figured I'd post some fish pics since I hadn'tpostedmuchhereina few months. 

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">I'll let the Capt or someone elsegive the report if they want to ... 

I'll just say it was AWESOME yesterday & my whole body h-u-r-t last night.  ILIKE fishing with these guys & can't wait to do it again!!!

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Double hookup:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Deep Jigging 400':

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Scott's:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Johnny Hooked Up:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Scott's 1st Snowy:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Cameron:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Me Hooked Up:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Lobsterman Hooked Up:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">One of Johnny's AJs, this one was using my Penn 704z & Key Largo rod with a pot roast jig

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">One of mine:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Box of m-e-a-t -- someAJs, Mingos, Scamp, Snowy:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">




<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks like it was a ton of fun!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It wasa hoot out there yesterday with the gang, I surely enjoyed it immensely too. I am also sore, jigging ajs in 410' of water is not for the weak let me tell you. Had a little 3' sail in the spread on the close in flat but didn't hook it up, it was sure cute though.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I would also like to thank Cameron for inviting me on this trip, slow trolling day but as usual jigs worked awesome.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Great post....you guys were some jiggin fools...

George.that doesnt look like my shimano............. oke


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Jigging - - The guys were all jigging & I kept putting down a live bait on a carolina rig....they kept getting hooked up, and evenhad a triple hookup... I'm back there thinking "WTH?! I have a live bait and nothing wanted it" - LOL.. Finally at one of the last spots of the day Iput another live bait downon the 6/0 with drag tight andgot anAJ that almost put my rod against the side several times, Cameron had to help mekeep it up off them a few times! HAHA! I can't imagine hooking a big 60 or 100#!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Amanda. Hopefully I have a good one to post after tomorrow.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lobsterman (9/7/2009)*I would also like to thank Cameron for inviting me on this trip.


Me too...T.Y.!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (9/7/2009)*Great post....you guys were some jiggin fools...
> 
> George.that doesnt look like my shimano............. oke


No, I got my Saragoosa back from Shimano. I trust the Spheros more though. I have used them for a long time and not had one problem with any and I got about 4 months use out of my Saragoosa and blew up the main and pinion gears.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *lobsterman (9/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (9/7/2009)*Great post....you guys were some jiggin fools...
> ...


thats good to know....looks like you guys were BOWED up most of the day......now im at the new job, we will get a trip in!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *lobsterman (9/7/2009)* jigging ajs in 410' of water is not for the weak let me tell you.




Jigging groupers from those depths is tough, let alone jacks. 



Great report Amanda!!!


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Dang George wat you let them little fish hurt you for :moon na man nice fish ready to come down and kill em myself


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got back from Biloxi with a little pocket change and was able to read/see Amanda's report:letsparty. Pictures sum it up pretty well. The trolling bite was good South of the Ozark on Friday in the rough seas - caught a few BF tunas and a 20 lb dolphin in literally 1 hour of trolling before the trip was called due to the sloppy seas. We went back out to that area Sunday and the trolling action was not nearly as good. The sailfish was neat to see - windshield wiped the starboard flat lure for 30 seconds, bowed the rod over, jumped across wake and was gone. That was it for trolling, even though there was bait, decent clear clean blue greenwater and a losely defined trash/sargassum line.

Each spot waysouth of Destin had decent Jacks on it. It was one of those funny days where jigs got hammered everywhere and the livebaits were just not being touched much. Definitely makes me a continued believer in the jigs. I think we only got one Jack, albeit our biggest one, one live baits. Everything else, including two stud mingos, came on jigs. 

Nice day - chopped up a little bit mid-day, but not bad. Ride home was down sea and very enjoyable. Bring on the fall weather!


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice catch!

They don't call them reef donkeys for nothing!


----------



## cheapojigging (Sep 11, 2009)

> *lobsterman (9/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (9/7/2009)*Great post....you guys were some jiggin fools...
> ...




Lobsterman, your saragoosa blew up???:reallycrying May I ask how?(on a big fish?)becauseI2 use saragoosa for 1000% jigging...(isn'tsaragoosa stronger then sphero? or just a propaganda by shimano?)

I hope nothing happerns to my 'goosa'....(now i'm worried...hmmm:bowdown) maybe i need toget stella ...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *cheapojigging (9/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (9/7/2009)*
> ...


Shimano told me that never happened before, butI wonder about that, but I have caught about 3 or 4 hundred ajs on it since i got it in Feb. Another problem with the 8000 is the rotor flexes too much on a real good fish and rubs the spool some. If I had the money there would be no doubt I would have a Stella 8000 and a 20000 also.


----------



## cheapojigging (Sep 11, 2009)

yep,itsway to expensive.....I wish i had money to buy one too


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size Saragoosa do you jig with?


----------



## cheapojigging (Sep 11, 2009)

18k...with suffix 80lb.......also use saltiga 40


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the 18K is a lot tougher. The gears and the rotor.


----------

